# Legally Desi - The Movie



## S|kH (Dec 8, 2004)

From Another Forum said:
			
		

> Okay last nite I happened to watch this movie called Legally Desi with some of my friends. Its another one of those movies that portray sikhs as dumb....the Sikhguy finds it okay to drink a beer and when he sorta hooks up with this girl....she tells him to shave and he hesitates for less than a second then when she's like can't u do it for me...he does it........anyways this movie was soo messed up....his beard was soo fake too but anyways there was this other singh in the movie.........it shows the singh watching porn and making lewd comments about foreign indian desi's etc........i don't see how a singh can act in a movie doing those things..... mad.gif mad.gif
> ......insult to guruji's roop......




[After the above post, a slew of responses came that said "We must stop this movie now, take it down, blah blah...enough to fill 3 pages of posts in merely hours...I refrained from posting the below response that website as I'm already banned from it, and I dont think their community would truly appreciate it ] 





Perhaps this movie is a joke that pokes fun at reality.

Kind of like anyone normal person who stands back and see's the Sikhs. 

Hey, look at those guys! They have long beards and long hair, reminds me of the religous people from before. But, in reality, like the movie shows...we're the same as them, only hairer. 

Why sue the movie company or get it taken off? 
Do you really believe theres sardars out there that wouldnt shave for a girl? Personally, I think most teenager Sikhs give up their entire kesh rather than just the beard "to get more girls."
Do you think sardars don't watch pornographic films? 

As for the shave-joke. Look at him, he comes from a lineage of warriors and saints, but how weak he is for sex.
As for the pornography. Look at him, he looks so religous and that of a Sikh, but inside he's the same as any of us. 

It's the truth. We walk around and claim to be religious, yet we're the same as them, only hairer, and that doesnt make the sole difference. 

And if you say that only a miniority of turbanned Sikhs would perform either of those 2 deeds, I will strongly disagree. I think the ones that WOULDNT perform those 2 deeds and are keshdhari sikhs are the miniority. Everyone is well aware that the Khalsa population is an extreme miniority compared to all the "Sikhs". Even among keshdhari Sikhs only, Khalsa is still small. And then proper Khalsa? 

Ask yourself, why this joke hurts so much? Maybe, because its real, and its what most of our community represents? 

Oh wait, maybe if we take this movie down and further hide ourselves from the truth that our community is slowly moving too, we'll be ok! Let's just ignore that the majority of our community are misinformed and think Sikhism is just a blood-warrior trait, and that hair is old-school and not needed anymore. Or wait, let's pressure our kids into keeping the full sikh roop, but never tell them anything of Sikhism itself!

Why is it, that you cry when other people make a movie and diss Sikhs, and get the movie taken down?

But, when someone creates a Ramgharia Gurdwara it stands strong? 
When another gurdwara 5 miles down the road is created based on a Jatt community everyone hushes up? And this is something our FIRST Guru taught us, and one of the key reasons we separate ourselves from Hinduism. 

Why is it, when someone in the family is arranged to another caste member who doesnt even remotely resemble anything to Sikhi, the entire family stays quiet? But, lets take this movie down, because the people who made it must be part of one big conspiracy to destroy Sikhism? 

Or perhaps we set ourselves up for destruction? Hundreds of years later, and we still manage to have a caste system so prevalent among the community.    

We claim, and yell that when Sikhs unify they will defeat anyone!
Yet, the French-Turban ban exists, and it's not even spoken of anymore. Or have we failed to unify once again? Oh maybe because most "Sikh" children are taught that the Kesh doesn't even matter?...hmm, I'd say in most countries 80%+ is Monay within the age group of 18-35, even in India. Yet, when a "Sikh" in a movie cuts it, we consider it so bad, and get it banned. Yet, we refuse to properly settle the issue once and for all in the gurdwara or within the family.  

Just look at how much the children are taught, even SIKH children. Most kids attribute the kara to being Punjabi rather than being Khalsa. Parents are happier if their kid knows how to do bhangra and can speak fluent punjabi rather than if the kid keeps kesh and studies Sikhi. 

Kids are taught nothing of Sikhi, its a community fault, and this movie reflects it. We merely look religious, internally we're the same. 

Anyways, thats all the time I have for today, and my rant of the week.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 8, 2004)

in fact, Reality Bites... 

i realise that people like yourself hold the key to next generation of upcoming Sikhs, who have the guts to stare the biting realities of our times face to face. Please do not get disheartened by bigoted comments of narrow minded people around you, who with their inflexible approach are doing to more harm to sikhi than anything ever did... 

i do not want people like youself lost in wilderness... keep fire within you burning... and remember you hold the key...  Let them coming dear S|kh (may i know your name please !!)... 

Brilliant article !! i could not find even a single word to which i would like to disagree... 

Warm Regards


----------



## S|kH (Dec 8, 2004)

My name's Hareet Singh Sandhu 

Whats yours ? Perhaps we should have one thread with a sticky where everyone posts their name and meaning.



			
				Sikhnet said:
			
		

> I took a step.
> Although its a minor, and personal one, it does the trick on most occassions.
> 
> My last name is Sandhu, I choose not to omit it. Sandhu commonly belongs to the "jatt" caste. I keep my name as it is so all people, "non-jats" grow suspicious or weary of me. Yet, I tie a pugh which is commonly known as African-style and is attributed to the "bhapa-caste".
> ...



Might as well use your ink name as a tool to defeat the system


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 8, 2004)

Dear SIkh

Your artica was really well written and I appreciate your way of thinking 

Keep it up  

Regards 

Jatinder Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Dec 8, 2004)

What a beautifully painted canvas of the stark reality of Sikhi of today!! 

It is a thought provoking, elbow nudginng one more wake up call for all of us, which should give us goose bumps of outrage so that we can face the problems and be KHALSA enough to take steps towards finding who/what we truly are.

Kudos to Hareet.

Hareet, 

I admire your blunt truthfulness. Never let anyone take that away from you.


Tejwant


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 8, 2004)

Fateh Ji

Well, the meaning of my name Aman Singh is really simple... Peace within 
What about the meaning of your name : Hareet Singh?

Regards


----------



## S|kH (Dec 8, 2004)

I think my name means God's Will


----------



## etinder (Dec 8, 2004)

thats a nice post slkh aka hareet veer, 

what i wud like to say is that just being born in a sikh family doesnt make u a sikh we shouldnt take sikhi for granted just becoz we are born in it, we have to earn it..,and its like walking on the edge of sword 
and one should not forget that mojority of us who call ourselves gurukasikh are sikhs becoz we were born in the families who are sikh..how much we have attempted and worked for to earn guru's love, there is a big question mark,
so dont let ur self bothered by those people who are sikh look alikes but they have yet to earn their so called degrees in sikhism rather they havent gotten them enrolled yet,rather one shud try to set an example for the others too
do u think a guy who is willing to shed kesh which is guru's gift to us just to get laid how dependable that guys is?
there is a question only he can answer that is it worth it? how wud he feel when the libido is gratified?wud he feel guilty?
personally speaking i believe that one shud be loved for a person he is, whts tht love worth that to get it u have to change urself..i dont think so
and the person who is not of guru how can u trust tht person..a person who wont stick to his value system how that person can be trusted .when time changes, wud he not change again tht question comes to my mind..wud i like to be friends with such a baseless, shaky and feeble person..i believe not 
on the other hand one shud nt forget that sikhs are human too and like other humans gets distracted tempted along the way, but yeah if u have the blessings of the guru he helps u all through and wont let u go astray.


gurufateh


----------



## S|kH (Dec 25, 2004)

I just saw the movie today, and I must say, it wasn't that bad...

They have a few sardars, and the one shaved and cut his hair for the girl, but he gets dumped by the girl at the end because the girl says she wants change and shes with some white guy now. And he yells and says, I changed everything for you, I lost my heritage, religion and culture all for you. And he leaves and he's mad.

Also, when he's shaving his Chacha comes in and is very sad and is like this is our heritage, our religion, everything we are, our identity, and you give it up for a girl. 

*The movie is mostly about how the American-born person makes the Indian lose his culture and heritage to become "American". * 


It disses muslims too. It has a muslim girl who lies to get out of her house and shes wearing a hijab infront of her parents, and then as soon as she gets in the car she takes it off, and then she goes clubbing. 

They also have the Hindu girls who disobeys with her parents and sleeps around like crazy. They have hindus fight right outside of their "Garba" function over a girl. 

I didn't think it was that bad, it shows things which do happen, and how parents react to it as well as the children. 

More of a movie where you could actually learn from, because everyone I know that watched it is always hoping the "Indian" person doesn't change to become like the rest of them (doesn't matter if the person changing be muslim, hindu or sikh). Even the Sikh guy who cut his hair says that he's sick of this "be American b/s", He wants to go back to how he was and just pack his bags and move back to India.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 26, 2004)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji ki Fateh.

well, it is just a movie...every one knows it is not reality...it s for entertainment.
There are "sikhs" like that just as there are hindus, muslims, jews, christians, chinese like that as well.  Wouldnt it be a boring movie IF a Sikh was shown as two goody shoes, always reading gurbani, and going to gurdawra all the time...and having a rosary in between...  or  a jew perpetually in the rabaii's company, praying like hell and visiting the Synagogue ???
There are Sikhs who shave... not only for girls but for a can of beer, to get a job, to get accepted, for a thousand and one reasons....  AND there ARE Sikhs who wouldnt shave even if faced with instant DEATH - Like Bhai Taru Singh Ji...but it is naive to think every sikh out there is a Bhai Taru Singh.

I know for a fact that dastardharee bearded khalsas, from Punjab, would go pugless and shave off the first thing they did when they landed at the Foreign country air port.... some would do it even before boarding the plane at Delhi... and sometimes it so happened that at the Foreign Airport if they were for some reason REFUSED ENTRY and sent back... they couldnt GO BACK with their "new look" and so full of shame they would stay on in delhi. These were under the FALSE IMPRESSION that foreign lands, one cannot get a decent job if one is having pugg beard etc.

another big fallacy being cultivated is the one hareet talks about - so called Jaat names.... it is all very good and Gurmat/Gurbani following to DROP the CASTE NAME....BUT the atark reality is that the newly AMRITDHAREES then go ahead and create a NEW CASTE for themsleves..."KHALSA", and create further DIVISIONS as to which JATHA, TAKHAT, DERA, BABA JI etc one took Amrti from.  So we have HAZOORI SINGHS ( who took Amrit from Takhat hazoor Sahib), others are "Akal Takhat" Amrtidharees, yet others are Damdami taksal Amrtidharees, soem are Amrtidharees of baba Nanad Singh, baab isher Singh, nanaksar waleh, this Gurdwara and that Gurdwara dera etc..and each group thinks its AMRIT is better than the rest..its Panj Piyaras are More shudh, more rehatwaan etc than all the rest. IF this isnt "CASTE" all over again what is ?  And then we have "amrtidharees" who look down on monas, non-keshdharees as low lifes, worthless, not worth giving a sewa/in the gurdawra etc. For all we know a MONA may one day have Guur Ji's Kirpa and become an AMRITDHAREE...but what about the "amrtidharee" full of haumaii basking in his own glory that he is better...Reminds me of the story of the Hare and the Tortoise.  The HARE is the Amrtidharee who is resting on his laurels thinking h has won the race and arrived... while the poor tortoise is the Mona/sehajdharee who is still struggling towards the GURU...and He may still win the evnetual Race.

GURU JI did NOT REJECT any one - mona poor rich, wealthy, destitute, muslim, hindu, atheist..whatever. No body was REFUSED sewa...Guru jis Kirpa Drishrtee "was on everyone"... The trouble with us now is we have HIJACKED this Kirpa drishtee from the GURU and taken it upon OUR SHOULDERS.( The GURU we keep wrapped UNDER Rumallas, and OPEN as and when we like, even when no one is paying attention..the GURU reads His HUKMNAMAS...which go into one ear and out the other just as quickly...while everyone looks at the Degh distributor....to take ones share and go down as fast as possible to the Langgar hall.... the GURU and His Hukmnama are just one of those things that have to be done and must be gotten over with asap.)..so since we have HIJACKED the GURU...we make the DECISIONS as to who is fit to do what seva...who is "shudh" enought o prepare degh, do chaur, who can do this and that...even though UNLIKE the GURU we CANNOT SEE into peoples HEARTS and only see the EXTERIOR...we "look" at a "wah wah Chardee kala wala Singh" and say THIS IS IT..He is the MOST REHATWAAN....GURU NANAK saw such and SAID: wah wah SAJJAN THUGGH JI...OOJal keha chlkanna..Shhining bright clothes dont make a man !!!. So although we DONT have the EYES of the GURU, we still want to "see" and make decisions for Him....a "jarnail Singh Khalsa" may be  total FRAUD and smuggler/dokhi/etc...but to us he sounds better ( rehatwaan, caste-less maryada follower) than a "Jarnail Singh Dhillon"... ( sure fire CASTE follower with a name like that !!) we look at the superficial khalsa/dhillon label and make our decision ??? How wrong.

Guru Gobind Singh Ji made us SINGH and told us to DROP the Caste MIND SET... we didnt do that. we thought just drop the "name" and we are Casteless !!!....we just "peeled off the STAMP" from the envelope..BUT the LETTER and its contents still remain the SAME as before. So we will suffer the SAME Fate as a "stamp-less" letter...*NO DELIVERY*. ( the "khalsa" in the above example are people who have "removed the Stamp".( dhillon/virk/sandhu/sidhu..etc ")  and REPLACED it with the "Khalsa" Franked postage stamps.... and as we all know a Usual old fashioned STAMP "looks" different from a "franked postage" they are BOTH for the same purpose...and IF the contents of the letters are FAULTY in both cases they will Both get "delivered" BUT will be treated as JUNK MAIL by the receiver !!!..a "Jarnail Singh Dhillon" full of vikar and haumaii, and a "jarnail singh Khalsa" full of Vikar and haumaii... WILL BOTH be treated as JUNK MAIL by God. Period. Sorry to say this but TRUTH hurts and REALITY BITES..OUCH OUCH.

Jarnail Singh


----------

